# S1 Exam level of difficulty



## knelli (Apr 15, 2008)

For those who have taken the S1 more than once:

How did you think April '08 rated on level of difficulty and which year are you comparing to?

I took it for the 1st time on Friday.... hurry up and wait for results!!

-K


----------



## vane_gator (Apr 15, 2008)

I took the S1 for the 2nd time (sigh) on Friday. First attempt was October 2007. I felt this version was much more challenging and the questions much more specific. I felt the October exam covered more diverse range of topics. I felt much better after the October exam; didn't feel so great this time around (which fills me with a sense of dread.......)


----------



## Roy T. (Apr 15, 2008)

glad i took the civil/str this time. I too took the str1 exam in oct and got hammered - i almost let my ego get the better of me and try and try to climb that mountain again - but better judgement won out.


----------



## knelli (Apr 15, 2008)

I took the Civil/str 2 yrs ago and passed, it was MUCH easier than the S1. Someday I would like to be registered in Illinois, so I will torture myself with S1 and S2!!

I thought it was tough, but still feel I may have a slight chance of passing? I guessed on 9 Q's and wasn't sonfident of my answer on another 13, so it will probably be close!!!

Good luck everyone.....


----------



## vane_gator (Apr 15, 2008)

I was really close to passing the first time (I think I was less than 4 questions from passing, from my diagnostics). So I decided to study in depth my "weaker" subjects, and spent the last couple of weeks going over all the subjects and practice problems. My logic was if I studied what I'd done poorly on the first time around, I would be able to cover those last 4 or 5 questions I needed to pass. However, it felt that the questions this time around were completely different breadth of subjects. It was like looking at a completely new test.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 15, 2008)

I will not lie, the SE I is one tough exam. The only was I got through it was to just do problems until they came out of my ears.

Those who choose to take it are very brave. Those who can pass it really know their stuff.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ODB_PE (Apr 15, 2008)

it sounds like there was a lot more seismic on this one than last October, from what I have heard.


----------



## LTBSE (Apr 15, 2008)

This is the first time I took SE1.

I planed to take the test at least half year ago, always found a lot of excuse not to study. I can't focus myself until a month before the test. Totally I spent like 110 hour total to review.

I tried hard and solved 90% the problems in the exam, although I really not sure if I could pass. It was a very intense one. Most of the questions need you to do calculation, only very few of them that you can answer by just take a look and make some judgment.

I heard some people said the style is totally different from the past years. Although it is my first time, I felt same way from comparing the sample questions with the test.

I guess NCEES is trying to test more analysis ability this time. There are some many problems related to statics!!!

During my review, i really feel that the reference books for structural field is very limited. I studies most of the 6 minutes problems, and half of the problems in the Structural Manual. I really feel they are not the best, although I believe no other book in the same field can be better.

Before the exam, I really want to create a blog to share my good/bad experience (not only SE exam but also daily working) as well as to learn from all visitors.

Now, the exam is over, I became lazy again. I guess I will give a try soon, hope some of you guys will come to visit my blog when I have it eventually.


----------



## drno (Apr 17, 2008)

The exam was fair when it concerned material that I actually work with in practice, but I could not get a 'near' answer on an apparently trivial question. I'm in Florida, so the seismic problems were problematic. In short, subjects were covered in proportion, which cause a scoring percentage problem. Overall, I should have spent less time reviewing material I already knew. The afternoon session was not a good, Oh well.


----------



## vane_gator (Apr 17, 2008)

drno said:


> , but I could not get a 'near' answer on an apparently trivial question.
> 
> Neither could I. I kept going over and over, running through the calculations and muttering to myself "but I KNOW this, how can I not get a close enough answer?!!". This was very frustrating!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 25, 2008)

vane_gator said:


> I was really close to passing the first time (I think I was less than 4 questions from passing, from my diagnostics). So I decided to study in depth my "weaker" subjects, and spent the last couple of weeks going over all the subjects and practice problems. My logic was if I studied what I'd done poorly on the first time around, I would be able to cover those last 4 or 5 questions I needed to pass. However, it felt that the questions this time around were completely different breadth of subjects. It was like looking at a completely new test.


I have done pretty much the same this time. I worked on the two subjects that I did the worst in and now I'm hitting the practice problems for the whole thing. I guess I just wanted to do something different. How did you do? I didn't want to neglect the things I do well, but I also figured it was an opportunity to pick up a few points I might have missed last time.


----------



## vane_gator (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't have any luck. Just keep doing practice problems and cover everything again. practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks. I got a 66 this last time and I was hoping I could pick up the extra points in the areas I didn't do well...Bridges and Masonry. But I'm hitting the practice problems now. 10940623:


----------



## vane_gator (Sep 29, 2008)

My advice to you is to cover everything again. Don't be surprised (I know I was) when the test looks different than the last time. By this I mean they test you on different concepts.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 29, 2008)

vane_gator said:


> My advice to you is to cover everything again. Don't be surprised (I know I was) when the test looks different than the last time. By this I mean they test you on different concepts.


I've heard that it can be very different. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Roy T. (Oct 2, 2008)

If I could offer one bit of advice to all those considering taking the Structural 1 exam - DON'T DO IT. PARTICULARLY if you have already taken it and failed. It is an extraordinarily difficult test and the odds of you passing on any attempt are less than 2 in 5.

Not only that - the BIG BIG reasons you should avoid wasting your time, money and effort on Str 1 are this:

1) In most states you are only given a set number of times you are allowed to take the P.E. exam ( ussually 3) before you are required to take ADDITIONAL college courses (12 hours in Florida). Think long and hard about that - 4 more advanced level college courses, how much that would cost, the BS you would have to go through to reapply and certified to the Board that you are NOW qualified to take the P.E. exam again - oh what a nightmare --- but i digress.

2) the TRULY big reason you should pass on structural 1 exam is oh so obvious. THEY WILL NOT EVEN BE OFFERING THE TEST AFTER 2010! Both Str exams (Str1 and STR2) will be replaced with a SINGLE 16 hour - 2 day test. What does that mean? most states, perhaps all, will no longer consider you a "structural engineer" or even competent to practice structural engineering with str. 1 alone. Legally, you will have no more rights or priveledges that had you just passed the Civil Exam - a frankly easier test.

What to do?

Take and pass the civil/str exam -- then take and pass the Str 2 exam ASAP, while they still offer it. A combination of these 2 will be acceptable in most states after the transition to qualify you as a fully competent structural engineer without having to take the 2-day test they will soon be offering.

just my $0.02

good luck on whatever you test you take. I'll be sitting this time out and taking the Str 2 next spring


----------



## Casey (Oct 2, 2008)

Roy T. said:


> THEY WILL NOT EVEN BE OFFERING THE TEST AFTER 2010! Both Str exams (Str1 and STR2) will be replaced with a SINGLE 16 hour - 2 day test.


I am curious about this and have been looking for news about combining the two structural exams, do you have a link about this? I would be interested in reading more about the future of the SE license.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Oct 2, 2008)

Roy T. said:


> 2) the TRULY big reason you should pass on structural 1 exam is oh so obvious. THEY WILL NOT EVEN BE OFFERING THE TEST AFTER 2010! Both Str exams (Str1 and STR2) will be replaced with a SINGLE 16 hour - 2 day test. What does that mean? most states, perhaps all, will no longer consider you a "structural engineer" or even competent to practice structural engineering with str. 1 alone. Legally, you will have no more rights or priveledges that had you just passed the Civil Exam - a frankly easier test.
> What to do?
> 
> Take and pass the civil/str exam -- then take and pass the Str 2 exam ASAP, while they still offer it. A combination of these 2 will be acceptable in most states after the transition to qualify you as a fully competent structural engineer without having to take the 2-day test they will soon be offering.


Where'd this come from? Never heard anything like this before...


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ They've been talking about this for some time now. The PAKS evaluation is currently going on and getting some imput on what the "SE exam" will cover. ( See http://www.ncees.org/news/index.php?release_id=36 )

No formal announcement for the actual use of this exam is out yet, but the best guess is in April of 2011.

My guess it will be just a SE I "like" exam on Friday and then a SE II "like" exam on Saturday. But who really knows.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 2, 2008)

StructuralPoke said:


> Where'd this come from? Never heard anything like this before...


I guess nobody read my topic on the subject  Maybe I should have come up with a better title?


----------



## StructuralPoke (Oct 3, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> I guess nobody read my topic on the subject  Maybe I should have come up with a better title?


Nah -- I usually only head to Shoot the Breeze, so, yeah I missed it.

It talked with my boss -- he's on the board in my state -- and he said that if you are going to practice in a state where the SE2 is required, then, yes, take it now. If you wait, you WILL have to retake the SE1 along w/ teh SE2. If you are in a typical midwestern state like me, and have already passed the PE (SE1) and you will still be able to practice. So, since my long-term goals don't involve Cali or others like it, I'm still good w/ my SE1. I will still be able to practice, all the "old guys" will still be able to practice, it's just the new grads that will get bent over.

He was just wondering why someone who will be designing a CMU building will have to take a 16 hour test while the nuclear engineers will only need an 8 hour one. (yes, we all do more than one thing, but he was making a point.)


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 10, 2008)

Roy T. said:


> If I could offer one bit of advice to all those considering taking the Structural 1 exam - DON'T DO IT. PARTICULARLY if you have already taken it and failed. It is an extraordinarily difficult test and the odds of you passing on any attempt are less than 2 in 5.


Why thanks. You are just a bundle of encouragement.


----------



## Roy T. (Oct 10, 2008)

very few practicing "structural engineers" have either taken or passed either SE1 or 2. It's a good credential but as a practical matter, enforcement - who can and can't seal what - has pretty much been ignored. If you have a civil pe and have some experience designing buildings - you are a structural engineer. most state boards simply aren't going to fight that battle. particularly not in this economy.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 11, 2008)

Roy T. said:


> very few practicing "structural engineers" have either taken or passed either SE1 or 2. It's a good credential but as a practical matter, enforcement - who can and can't seal what - has pretty much been ignored. If you have a civil pe and have some experience designing buildings - you are a structural engineer. most state boards simply aren't going to fight that battle. particularly not in this economy.


Almost all the PEs in my office have passed the SE1.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 12, 2008)

Roy T. said:


> very few practicing "structural engineers" have either taken or passed either SE1 or 2. It's a good credential but as a practical matter, enforcement - who can and can't seal what - has pretty much been ignored. If you have a civil pe and have some experience designing buildings - you are a structural engineer. most state boards simply aren't going to fight that battle. particularly not in this economy.


This really depends on the state. Most states, I would say yes. But if you practice in: CA, IL, WA, OR, NV, NE, LA, HI, AZ, or MA you better have taken the SE1, SE2, both the SE1 and SE2 or some state specific exam in order to be called and practice as a structural engineer.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 12, 2008)

now is not the time to criticize people's choices. Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you are signed up for an exam, that's the one you are taking. So as helpful as you are trying to be, those of us who have aleady signed up for the SE1 are not changing our minds now. We have been studying and preparing for an exam in less that TWO weeks. So, now would be a good time for encouragement, not criticism.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ True! :appl:

Come to the SE section of EB. There is Less negitivity there.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Oct 13, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> I guess nobody read my topic on the subject  Maybe I should have come up with a better title?


I think we ruined your other post. It really was a good topic -- sorry about that.


----------



## Roy T. (Oct 13, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> This really depends on the state. Most states, I would say yes. But if you practice in: CA, IL, WA, OR, NV, NE, LA, HI, AZ, or MA you better have taken the SE1, SE2, both the SE1 and SE2 or some state specific exam in order to be called and practice as a structural engineer.
> Just my :2cents:


And in all of those states, there is only a very specific restriction as to what types of work only "structural engineers" can perform such as hospitals and high-rises about 10% of all structural work. And if you're at that level - you had better have a PhD as well.

In the ENTIRE state of Texas only 26 people passed the STR1 exam in april. TWENTY-SIX! Even fewer in Florida. look at everything that gets built around you in every city and town - every mid-rise, bridge, rehabbed building, facility etc. etc. (off-shore oil platforms - things you don't think about) and then do the math. Also, only 6 - that's right SIX, people bothered taking the se2 in texas. No word on how many of them passed.

http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/exam_stats/ppbydis_4_08.htm

I am not trying to be negative at all - I am only trying to be helpful, seriously. And any structural firm where "most" of the P.E.'s have passed the st1 is VERY rare - and very small office indeed.

Good Luck - If you pass you TRULY have something to be proud of. Just don't bet your career on it. That's my only advice.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 13, 2008)

Roy T. said:


> And in all of those states, there is only a very specific restriction as to what types of work only "structural engineers" can perform such as hospitals and high-rises about 10% of all structural work. And if you're at that level - you had better have a PhD as well.
> In the ENTIRE state of Texas only 26 people passed the STR1 exam in april. TWENTY-SIX! Even fewer in Florida. look at everything that gets built around you in every city and town - every mid-rise, bridge, rehabbed building, facility etc. etc. (off-shore oil platforms - things you don't think about) and then do the math. Also, only 6 - that's right SIX, people bothered taking the se2 in texas. No word on how many of them passed.
> 
> http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/exam_stats/ppbydis_4_08.htm
> ...


Yes, 26 people passed and I was one of the others who just barely failed. I'm very familiar with the statistics. Texas doesn't require a SE licensce to do anything. I'm taking the SE because I have a degree in Structural Engineering only. Not civil. So, my education and ALL my experience is in structures. No water resources, transportation, environmental, geotech, etc. Taking the civil exam would mean learning all new subjects for me.

People have their reasons and they are committed to taking this exam by now, so any "help" you are trying to give is too little to late. Have you taken the SE1?


----------



## Roy T. (Oct 13, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> Yes, 26 people passed and I was one of the others who just barely failed. I'm very familiar with the statistics. Texas doesn't require a SE licensce to do anything. I'm taking the SE because I have a degree in Structural Engineering only. Not civil. So, my education and ALL my experience is in structures. No water resources, transportation, environmental, geotech, etc. Taking the civil exam would mean learning all new subjects for me.
> People have their reasons and they are committed to taking this exam by now, so any "help" you are trying to give is too little to late. Have you taken the SE1?


Yes, I also took the SE1 in Oct. of '07 - my first attempt and did NOT pass. I came in around 50% correct. I took the Civil/Str exam in April and passed. Seriously, I don't mean to bring you down, anyone who takes that test deserves all the encouragement they can get and big props if they pass. Just know the risks and rewards before diving in.

Also, my wife is taking her PE in Env. so I get to live through it by proxy all over again  oh joy!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 13, 2008)

Roy T. said:


> Yes, I also took the SE1 in Oct. of '07 - my first attempt and did NOT pass. I came in around 50% correct. I took the Civil/Str exam in April and passed. Seriously, I don't mean to bring you down, anyone who takes that test deserves all the encouragement they can get and big props if they pass. Just know the risks and rewards before diving in.
> Also, my wife is taking her PE in Env. so I get to live through it by proxy all over again  oh joy!


Do you seriously think that anyone taking the SE1 doesn't know what they are getting themselves in to? If you don't mean to bring anyone down, keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 13, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> Yes, 26 people passed and I was one of the others who just barely failed. I'm very familiar with the statistics. Texas doesn't require a SE licensce to do anything. I'm taking the SE because I have a degree in Structural Engineering only. Not civil. So, my education and ALL my experience is in structures. No water resources, transportation, environmental, geotech, etc. Taking the civil exam would mean learning all new subjects for me.
> People have their reasons and they are committed to taking this exam by now, so any "help" you are trying to give is too little to late. Have you taken the SE1?



serious question for you. Where did you get your degree? Does it really say you have a BS in Structural Engineering? I thought I heard somewhere that there aren't any ABET structural programs only civil programs with structural emphasis. just curious.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> serious question for you. Where did you get your degree? Does it really say you have a BS in Structural Engineering? I thought I heard somewhere that there aren't any ABET structural programs only civil programs with structural emphasis. just curious.


Didn't say I have a BS, just that I have a degree in Structural Engineering. Technically I have a MSCE, but all my coursework is in Structures. The others in my situation typically have degrees in Architectural Engineering.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 14, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> Didn't say I have a BS, just that I have a degree in Structural Engineering. Technically I have a MSCE, but all my coursework is in Structures. The others in my situation typically have degrees in Architectural Engineering.


Not trying to parse words here, but if you say you have a degree in structural engineering, to me that implies that the university conferred upon you a diploma which says, _"a degree of Bachelor (or Masters) of Science in Structural Engineering"_.

But I will yield to the court of public opinion on this (other EBers) if I'm off base here......


----------



## Roy T. (Oct 14, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> Do you seriously think that anyone taking the SE1 doesn't know what they are getting themselves in to? If you don't mean to bring anyone down, keep your mouth shut.


someone needs to relax. this is a message board and I am only offering my comment on the topic at hand. If someone had warned me sufficiently BEFORE taking the SE1 in Oct of 07 i would have been ETERNALLY GRATEFUL. As it was, prior to taking the structural exam - I came away thinking taking it was a smart choice. It was not. As it was I wasted 6 months and had to study before and after my honeymoon for the next exam - no fun. I also am aware of at least one person in Orlando (where i used to live) who took the SE1 3 times and failed every time then had to return to college to take 12 more hours before being allowed to sit for ANY pe exam (in florida, other states are different). These are things people should know. there ARE risks

Also, Mike is right - I know of only one bonified strucutral engineering undergrad degree in the county - I think it's at a school in california. I also focused on structures in undergrad and grad school. It took me 2 weeks to brush up on the other civil topics which were quite straightforward in the morning section of the civil exam.

again - good luck to you


----------



## MEPE2B (Oct 14, 2008)

I had a friend who had dropped out of college try to talk me out of going to college after he had flunked out himself. In fact, I remember him trying to talk a number of people out of "wasting their time with college". After flunking out of college, he had decided he was going to make a bunch of money by selling computer software, rather than "waste his time on a bunch of crap that wasn't going to mean anything in the real world." He went so far as to show me some of his math on the investment in time and money versus expected reward for getting a college degree, his point being that college was a waste of time, money, and effort. Years later, the easy-money path he chose of selling software dried up, and I now earn several multiples of what he makes in his latest easy path career. You know, easy come means easy go. As it turns out, I sure am glad I decided to accept the challenge of college instead of run from it. There are definitely rewards for being persistent and accomplishing difficult things that other people rationalize are "not worth it anyway".


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 14, 2008)

Roy T. said:


> someone needs to relax. this is a message board and I am only offering my comment on the topic at hand. If someone had warned me sufficiently BEFORE taking the SE1 in Oct of 07 i would have been ETERNALLY GRATEFUL. As it was, prior to taking the structural exam - I came away thinking taking it was a smart choice. It was not. As it was I wasted 6 months and had to study before and after my honeymoon for the next exam - no fun. I also am aware of at least one person in Orlando (where i used to live) who took the SE1 3 times and failed every time then had to return to college to take 12 more hours before being allowed to sit for ANY pe exam (in florida, other states are different). These are things people should know. there ARE risks
> Also, Mike is right - I know of only one bonified strucutral engineering undergrad degree in the county - I think it's at a school in california. I also focused on structures in undergrad and grad school. It took me 2 weeks to brush up on the other civil topics which were quite straightforward in the morning section of the civil exam.
> 
> again - good luck to you


I have a masters of science in civil engineering, that's what my degree says, but all my coursework is in structures. ALL. So, by saying my degree is in structural engineering, I mean that I have NO other civil coursework. To imply that I do is lying. I wasn't trying to tout my degree, I was trying to explain why I do not think that the Civil exam would be easier for me.

All my point is with respect to your "advise" is that there isnt' any changing your mind on what to take two weeks prior to the exam. If you feel compelled to help/offer advice, choose a better time.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 14, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> I had a friend who had dropped out of college try to talk me out of going to college after he had flunked out himself. In fact, I remember him trying to talk a number of people out of "wasting their time with college". After flunking out of college, he had decided he was going to make a bunch of money by selling computer software, rather than "waste his time on a bunch of crap that wasn't going to mean anything in the real world." He went so far as to show me some of his math on the investment in time and money versus expected reward for getting a college degree, his point being that college was a waste of time, money, and effort. Years later, the easy-money path he chose of selling software dried up, and I now earn several multiples of what he makes in his latest easy path career. You know, easy come means easy go. As it turns out, I sure am glad I decided to accept the challenge of college instead of run from it. There are definitely rewards for being persistent and accomplishing difficult things that other people rationalize are "not worth it anyway".


Good point!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 14, 2008)

Master of Science in Civil Engineering (MSCE). A student *specializes* in one of the principal subdisciplines of civil engineering (e.g., environ­mental engineering, *structural engineering*, etc.) in this degree program. Two degree options are available: the thesis-option student completes 24 hours of coursework, performs 6 credit hours of independent research, and writes a thesis based on the findings of the research; the report-option student completes 33 hours of coursework and writes a report on a selected topic.

Let me correct my first oh so errounious statement...I have a masters of science in civil engineering with a specialty in Structural engineering. So, taking the Civil exam would mean having to learn all the civil subjects from scratch.


----------



## Roy T. (Oct 14, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> I had a friend who had dropped out of college try to talk me out of going to college after he had flunked out himself. In fact, I remember him trying to talk a number of people out of "wasting their time with college". After flunking out of college, he had decided he was going to make a bunch of money by selling computer software, rather than "waste his time on a bunch of crap that wasn't going to mean anything in the real world." He went so far as to show me some of his math on the investment in time and money versus expected reward for getting a college degree, his point being that college was a waste of time, money, and effort. Years later, the easy-money path he chose of selling software dried up, and I now earn several multiples of what he makes in his latest easy path career. You know, easy come means easy go. As it turns out, I sure am glad I decided to accept the challenge of college instead of run from it. There are definitely rewards for being persistent and accomplishing difficult things that other people rationalize are "not worth it anyway".


----------



## GTEngineer (Oct 14, 2008)

Jennifer - Where did you go for your Masters? I went to UT Austin. I saw you are in Dallas, which is where I live, so I'm curious. I remember at our orientation Dr. Yura said that when we graduated we would _essentially _have a Masters in Structural Engineering. I see where you are coming from - I only did structures classes too. However, I chose to take the Civil PE based on passing percentage. I haven't ruled out the SE in the future though. Best of Luck with the SE!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 14, 2008)

GTEngineer said:


> Jennifer - Where did you go for your Masters? I went to UT Austin. I saw you are in Dallas, which is where I live, so I'm curious. I remember at our orientation Dr. Yura said that when we graduated we would _essentially _have a Masters in Stuructural Engineering. I see where you are coming from - I only did structures classes too. However, I chose to take the Civil PE based on passing percentage. I haven't ruled out the SE in the future though. Best of Luck with the SE!


I went to Texas Tech. I did think about the CE and I've talked with some people who have done both, but since I have all the resources and study materials for the SE1, I'm doing that again. Like I said, I'd be starting from scratch on most of the subjects in the morning half.

Roy, you are still not getting my point. Whether I pass or fail now, you telling me I'm stupid to take the SE1 is irrelevant. I am signed up for it and I can't change my mind now. If you give this advice in three months, fine. I'm just saying to tell us we are stupid to take it now is not helpful. Everyone is different, has different backgrounds, etc. So to make a blanket statement that no one should take it is like saying

everyone should drop out of college because you failed out.


----------



## Roy T. (Oct 14, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> I went to Texas Tech. I did think about the CE and I've talked with some people who have done both, but since I have all the resources and study materials for the SE1, I'm doing that again. Like I said, I'd be starting from scratch on most of the subjects in the morning half.
> 
> 
> Roy, you are still not getting my point. Whether I pass or fail now, you telling me I'm stupid to take the SE1 is irrelevant. I am signed up for it and I can't change my mind now. If you give this advice in three months, fine. I'm just saying to tell us we are stupid to take it now is not helpful. Everyone is different, has different backgrounds, etc. So to make a blanket statement that no one should take it is like saying
> ...


I would never suggest anyone here is stupid, far from it. But, as of 2 weeks ago you could still change your exam, but you are right, today is too late. my advice is for future generations LOL

Jennifer - I predict you will pass and look forward to hearing the good news


----------



## MEPE2B (Oct 15, 2008)

Roy T. said:


> Jennifer - I predict you will pass and look forward to hearing the good news


Jennifer - I also predict you will pass, and I admire your determination for not giving up just because it's hard. Plus, when you do pass, you will have a credential that is more valuable than if you had chosen the easy route.


----------

